# Reverse osmosis Set-up advice



## Natasha (23 Apr 2019)

I use remineralised RO water in my shrimp tanks and my OH uses it in his coffee machine. However we have experienced a few overflows from our current system that is plumbed in the press (where our washer is) without a pump, auto shut off or storage tank. Bad idea.

I've been looking through the forums for examples of set-ups that would avoid flooding, reduce waste water and generally not require so much human monitoring. I don't currently have time to hack my own and would like the reassurance of a professional or knowledgeable install.

Does anyone have advice or recommendations on complete systems and set-ups that you would recommend. Also looking for trusted companies or contractors that install.

MY OH will throw me out if we have another spill 

Thank you.

Based in London


----------



## Andrew Butler (23 Apr 2019)

Natasha said:


> we have experienced a few overflows from our current system that is plumbed in the press (where our washer is) without a pump, auto shut off or storage tank.


I'm not sure quite what you mean here especially the word press, maybe a description or photo(s) would help. 

You can make some really good systems easily, quickly and more to the point simply with fail-safes in place that prevent flooding.
If you were to pay for a professional to do this I think the costs would be quite significant, London is also a very big place.

Here's  some of my thoughts on things:
Firstly a quality reliable RO unit with a built in auto shut off pump is the first step. - I had a Vertex puratek deluxe 200 but they do a smaller version. There are of course cheaper options but especially if you're on a water meter look into the product:waste water.
https://www.vertexaquaristik.com/us/en/products/automated/puratek-deluxe-100-rodi/#intro-0 or https://www.vertexaquaristik.com/us/en/products/automated/puratek-deluxe-200-rodi/#intro-0
Next would be storage and within that storage container you can include a float valve so when the container is 'full' it will shut the RO unit down, just above the level you have set the float valve you can put an overflow pipe in which you would need to put to a waste pipe or similar so if the float valve failed the water would not overspill the container.

You could of course plumb the waste water into a container of some kind (with overflow) if you wanted to save it for your garden or anything similar.

If any of what I said makes no sense or you have restrictions on using such a set up let me know and I can try to talk you through things.
Andrew


----------



## Natasha (23 Apr 2019)

Thanks for the response Andrew, that makes a lot of sense. I'm going through those links now. 

The wider context is probably relevant too. 
My other half has a very nice espresso/coffee machine (more usually be found in a coffee shop/He works from home/loves coffee/was a gift after he sold his company). We've been looking into getting it plumbed, and (i'm told) RO water is considered good for coffee. So the RO water use in our house is pretty frequent. We don't mind spending a bit on this - given that it is so central to our daily use. Idly wondering if a whole house system is worth it - but yeah maybe not - also don't need to be looking at industrial systems, so I see your point. 

I'll come back in a bit when I have a chance to think. Thanks again Andrew. 

(Press - hotpress/washer/dryer/linen cupboard. It's in the hallway upstairs so water spills are particularly problematic.)


----------



## Niall (2 Jun 2019)

Hi do you use your remineralised RO water in any planted tanks? I'm trying to find out if mine will be ok yo use?
I have an aquaphor unit with a separate 90psi pump and I find it very good!


----------

